

6-year-old boy suspended from school for kissing student on the cheek - commanderj
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/6-year-old-boy-suspended-school-kiss-cheek-article-1.1543266#ixzz2nAEkQQUl

======
sp332
So... no interview with the girl? Glossing over the fact that he's "rough-
housed" this same girl before? It sounds like this kid has a pattern of
violent unwanted physical advances.

~~~
Xdes
Yeah straight to prison with him.

~~~
sp332
Didn't say prison, or ruining his life or anything. But a suspension seems
appropriate. And while a euphemism may be warranted for someone his age, it is
technically sexual assault.

~~~
Xdes
Does a 6 year old even understand what sexual assault means?

~~~
sp332
Enough to know that kissing someone who doesn't want to be kissed is wrong,
and rough-housing with someone who doesn't want to be rough-housed with is
wrong. It's not complicated...

~~~
galaktor
You're assuming she didn't want to be kissed (we don't have the girl's
perspective on this; apparently they're "boyfriend and girlfriend", which I
don't think are valid terms with six-year-olds anyway...).

Expelling imho is very extreme in this case, there's other ways to communicate
to the boy/class that it wasn't appropriate without making a way-to-public
statement about it.

~~~
sp332
He wasn't expelled, he was suspended for one day. With so little context I
can't say much else.

------
ondiekijunior
he may be on the shortlist of sex pests in the future. roughhousing record?
however moralizing is past it. lots of context missing though

------
ganessh
Reading the title, I thought it is India

